# Utility B video



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Lol - I caught the yawn! She did so well! I like the stay down sit, she did very well on that.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Awww, she is SO cute! I love how happy she is! That poodle frolic is adorable!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Good grief! If she was that good and was only fourth -- what the heck were the first three like??


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I love seeing Whoopi frolic, too! She's so happy and wants to please.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Love seeing a happy poodle demonstrating good work ethic!!

This is what poodles should be like!

Loved the video, very well done


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I love the joyful leaps while working ... that is a happy dog.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I too love the frolic leaps - and that little anxious yawn when separated from her Mum ...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_LOVED watching this!! Thanks Amerique for posting. Hopefully we will be there someday too. Congratulations to your friend and her very well trained poodle!!!
_


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Purley said:


> Good grief! If she was that good and was only fourth -- what the heck were the first three like??


Depending on the area, competition for Utility and Open B placements can be intense. I was showing last spring in Novice at a show where the NOI winner (Petra Ford and Tyler) and NOI top finishing poodle (Shirley Barkan) were both showing, among others. I didn't get to see them show, but it was fun to see what they did with their dogs while they waited. Shirley was holding her mini poo in her lap. Petra had a big bag of treats. She was asking Tyler to do the simplest little things and making a big fuss when he did.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Really nice, but I wonder if those "frolic leaps" didn't cost her some points. Amerique, do you know what this bitch's registered name is?


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, Cbrand, her registered name is Sunncrest April in Paris UDX. Hey, Spoospirit, I'm sure you'll make it. Keep on plugging.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the video, she's amazing and so enthusiastic! The clarity of the video is great too.


----------

